# Charging a leisure battery



## sarahx (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello

I have a 12v 85amp leisure battery in my camper van that needs charging. 

I've bought a Halfords 200 powerpack compressor to do the job.

Is it just a straightforward process of attaching the jump leads to the leisure battery and letting it re-charge, or are there any precautions I need to take or things I need to check first?

Any advice would be welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I always take the battery out of the van, put it into the shed or kitchen etc, if the battery has screw fittings over the cell I release them, check the fluids, topping up with battery/distilled water if required, then connect the positive and negative the correct way around and then plug in


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

There was a recent interesting thread about exploding battery and hydrogen can't find it now but you should google for safety instructions.


----------



## sarahx (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you, I found the link to the exploding batteries!

I disconnected the leisure battery, but cannot remove it, as the box it is in is a very tight fit and there is no carrying handle. I was considering charging it in situ with the Halfords compressor, but having read the postings I think I'd better try and find an expert to do it. I might ask the mechanic who fitted it. 

The battery box does have two small vent holes to the outside, but it is located under the rear passenger seat where my son sits. After reading the links about potentially dangerous batteries located under seats, I am now slightly concerned!


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

HI Sarahx

When you think of the millions of mhomes whose batteries are on charge via an ehu or trickle charge when driving the chance of something going wrong is incredibly remote. If we spend our time thinking about the possibilities of things going wrong you would never doing anything!!!

I would suggest plugging in at home and charging up overnight. A good 24 hours on EHU should bring your battery back to top charge. Check your levels. I always do this before hitting the road for long journeys. 

barry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A question for the experts.
A leisure battery has so many recharging cycles available.
What happens when or if a M/H is left on long term hook up?
How does this effect the number of charge cycles?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Provided the maintenance voltage is between 13.5V and 13.8V it doesn't adversely affect life.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you are not removing the battery for charging it looks like you have purchased a stand alone charger for nothing. Why not simply connect the mains hookup to the van and let the built in charger do the job?

C.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I don't' think he has purchased a charger. He has bough a portable "Jump Start/Booster pack" which contains a very small 20 amp hour battery.
It will not charge you van battery.

Pack it up, take it back and get your money back. Use the van charger.
The power pack does not have sufficient power to start a diesel or even run a small TV for very long. When it is flat/low you will have to charge it either from the mains or the cigarette accessory socket in the van, which may use the battery you want to charge!
See
Halfords power pack 200


----------

